

Cutting Edge Prosthetic Arms (video) - kcy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6R5bm6qx2E&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Eyoutube%2Ecom%2Fwatch%5Fpopup%3Fv%3DT6R5bm6qx2E&feature=player_detailpage

======
henryl
Simply amazing. The convergence of robotics, biology, and software is both
powerful and frightening.

